# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی GTK، GTK+‎ و wxWidget >  امکان استفاده سی از  wxwidget و qt هست

## pcrlth0n

سلام..
من کتاب *Cross-Platform GUI Programming with wxWidgets* رو دانلود کردم چون فکر می کردم از زبان سی استفاده میکنه..اما با زبان سی پلاس پلاس توضیح داده بود...
حالا سوالم اینه که میشه من از زبان سی استفاده کنم. (در محیط wxwidget)
اگر امکانش هست چطوری .. از همین کتاب میشه کمک بگیرم..
یه توضیحی بدید...
توی محیط کیوتی چی ...
میشه از زبان سی استفاده کنم.. اموزشی یا کتابی هست..
تذکر: من زبان سی رو گفتم نه سی پلاس رو ... چون خیلی ها تا یه کتاب در مورد برنامه نویسی gui در سی میخوای کتابهایی رو معرفی می کنند که از این زبان استفاده نکرده...

----------


## Nima_NF

> حالا سوالم اینه که میشه من از زبان سی استفاده کنم


خیر ، فریمورک Qt و wxwidgets توسط برنامه نویس شئی گرا ++C نوشته شده اند و لذا استفاده از آن توسط زبان های شئی گرا میسر می باشد.
تنها راه ، اضافه کردن به اطلاعات شما با یادگیری قابلیت های شئی گرا ++C می باشد ، سایر موارد بین دو زبان C و ++C بسیار به هم شبیه می باشد ، کسی که قصد کار با این فریمورک ها را دارد نباید یادگیری ++C برایش سخت باشد.

زبان های مورد پشتیبانی wxwidgets (البته برای غیر ++C با نسخه های مختلف غیر از نسخه اصلی آن)  :
C++‎, Python, Perl, and C#‎/.NET

برای Qt هم :
java و ++C

----------


## Inprise

اگه واقعا خیلی اصرار داری که فقط از سی استفاده کنی و دنبال یک تول کیت میگردی GTK رو ببین .

----------


## pcrlth0n

سلام..
از بابت جوابتون ممنون ...
اقای Inprise جی تی کا مگه یه کتابخانه نیست ...  چطوری میشه از این کتابخانه استفاده کرد...مثلا IDE یا چیزی هست...
کتابی هم معرفی کنید ممنون میشم...

----------


## Inprise

GTK با سی نوشته شده . محیط گرافیکی هم داره . سایتش رو ببین .
اما کلا چیز زیاد منعطفی نیست و خصوصا کار کردن باهاش با سی سخت و زمانبر هست . اگر واقعا یک اجبار وجود نداره احتمالا کار کردن با QT برات بهتر باشه

----------


## pcrlth0n

سلام..
دستت درد نکنه از جوابی که دادی ...
مشکلی نیست یاد می گیرم..
یه سوال دیگه هم دارم اونم اینه که توی لینوکس (بیشتر توزیع ها) چیزی به نام api وجود داره تا من از اون ها مثل ویندوز استفاده کنم...
کتابی یا مرجعی معرفی هم کنید ممنون...

----------


## Inprise

لینوکس هم مجموعه سیستم کال هائی داره که میشه ازشون استفاده کرد اما به دلیل تفاوت معماری لینوکس با ویندوز این روتینها معمولا نباید توسط برنامه نویسان سطح بالا برای کارهای متداول استفاده بشه . بهتر هست که از امکانات کامپایلرت ( سی / فری پاسکال / پایتون / هر چی ) به همراه کتابخانه مورد علاقه ات ( GTK/QT و ...) استفاده کنی . در کل این بهترین روش برنامه نویسی روی لینوکس هست . برای مرجع و منبع هم هر کدوم از این سایتها و وبلاگهائی که کتابهای برنامه نویسی رو منتشر میکنن رو بگردی نمونه زیاد هست . کتاب Advanced Linux Programming با اینکه قدیمیه اما ممکنه مفید باشه ، اونم دم دستت باشه

----------


## Nima_NF

ضمنا در لینک پایین قبلا توضیحاتی داده بودم ، که اگر پست آخر آن را بخوانید دلیل استفاده کردن از این toolkit ها را متوجه می شوید:
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=92332

----------


## pcrlth0n

سلام..
بابت کتاب ممنون...
تشکر می کنم از شما ها بابت جوابهاتون خیلی کمکم کرد...

----------


## hamid206

> اما کلا چیز زیاد منعطفی نیست


لطفا دلیل خودتون رو بگید ؟

----------

